# Can I take the PE Exam



## mike135531bubba (Nov 15, 2011)

I would like to apply in Michigan. I graduated in May of '08 (pending due to one remaining summer class) so my official diploma says August of '08.

I've been working full-time under a licensed engineer since May of '08 not to mention all five years (summers) during school under licensed engineers. Guess you can say these are co-ops but I worked during fall as well at times during school years.

Can I take the exam this upcoming April and just wait to obtain registration in August?


----------



## okeng (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not sure in MI but in OK you are required to show 4 years experience required post graduation with an ABET approved engineering degree or 6 years post graduation with an approved alternate degree. Any experience per-graduation does not count. The OK board requires scrupulous verification of work experience down to the month. No rounding up! Check your state boards rules. Good luck!


----------



## thwlruss (Nov 16, 2011)

I was in a similar situation in TX where it was determined that post graduation experience is what counts


----------



## monkeywinky (Nov 16, 2011)

In CA, I worked full time before graduating but the only experience they counted was post graduate endeavors.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2011)

In CO you cannot gain professional experience concurrently with your education.


----------



## jco0518 (Nov 16, 2011)

take it in illinois


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 16, 2011)

In Alaska, you have to have your degree before the time counts; it cannot be concurrent. Had it happen to a coworker (she was pissed to say the least, since she had the credits, but not the diploma). Have another co-worker that works 20 hrs per week; she has to get 8 years experience to meet the standard 4 years of 40 hours.

Best for you to check with the MI state board. Their website is a pain in the arse (I've been there to get my EIT certification paperwork); but the information is there if you can find it.


----------



## sac_engineer (Nov 16, 2011)

I would call the Michigan PE Board office to inform them of your situation. My gut instinct tells me that because you didn't officially graduate until August '08, your experience clock wouldn't begin earlier. The people on this board are not experts, so go to the source for something as serious as this.

I was in a similar situation, not for the PE exam, but for completing a diploma program. I finished my independent major project after the end of the spring semester because I had a funded summer internship so I knew I was going to stick around the college for a few more months. When it was completed, I was told that I wouldn't receive my official diploma until the following spring because they only issue graduating diplomas on an annual basis, not semestered. It didn't bother me, but I have to officially say I received my diploma almost a year after I actually completed the work. The same may hold true for you, so they'll probably won't make an exception for your circumstance, but verify anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2011)

If you have a documented co-op in place, you *might* be able to include it as part of your experience. It's not uncommon for students to take a semester off and work abroad (within industry) during their Junior year. However, it would be up to your state board to decide as to whether or not this would count.

Another thing to consider: In Colorado, you have to have the ENTIRE amount of required experience in place at the time of application. They don't count the "future" experience you would get between when you file the application and when you sit for the exam. I graduated in May 2003 and had to wait until the October 2007 application deadline (June 1st) for the exam. Even then, they made me wait to take the April 2008 exam because I started that job on June 5th, and the deadline was June 1st so I only had 3.95 year experience.


----------



## mike135531bubba (Nov 16, 2011)

Update:

I received a written confirmation from the State Licensing Board of Michigan that I am eligible to take the upcoming April Exam. They are counting my work experience starting in May. Apparently, I am allowed a 2 month window after the exam to prove I have the 4 years experience.

Then I called NCEES and they informed me if the State gave permission I can include the letter when registering and I will be allowed to take the exam.

I'm definately excited I can take the exam in April. Hopefully they won't decline my registration even with the written confirmation.


----------



## mike135531bubba (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you.

I'm still a little concerned because of what my diploma says but hopefully the letter holds up and there won't be any issues when the time comes to registration or licensing if I pass.


----------



## sac_engineer (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by "registering" vs "licensing". Once you've passed the exam (after meeting the necessary education/experience qualifications) you should automatically be registered as a licensed engineer by the State of Michigan. In Michigan, do you have to go another process to obtain your license after you've been informed of passing the exam?


----------

